# Illustrator CS2 - cannot save down to CS



## joanhankinson (Nov 6, 2007)

I need to save down to Illustrator CS from CS2 - there is not an option called Legacy under File/Export/Format/. How can I have someone open and or edit the CS2 file in CS?


----------



## Yellowbeard (Nov 10, 2007)

It is not in the export menu as it is in InDesign.  You just do a save as and the dialog that pops up there will allow you to swich to whichever version you want in a pulldown menu on top.  You can save all the way down to AI 3, I use it every day.


----------



## kirktalon (Jan 1, 2009)

I didn't see where I could pick any version of AI down to 3.0 but saving the simple vector art to AI EPS did give me the option of saying it to at least CS instead of CS2.


----------

